

3 Types of Breakpoints In Responsive Designs - Brajeshwar
http://www.vanseodesign.com/web-design/3-breakpoint-types/

======
DigitalSea
In all of my projects the only breakpoints I ever use are; 768px, 480px and
320px that's it. You shouldn't need any more than that to be honest because
you should be using a fluid grid for your site with a container using a max-
width instead of a fixed width. The Semantic Grid System: <http://semantic.gs>
is perfect for creating fluid layouts and then adjusting the layout on smaller
screens.

~~~
Brajeshwar
Ah! I'm afraid you didn't read the article. It's not about those absolute
device-width breakpoints.

This is indeed interesting. I suggest reading it. :-)

~~~
DigitalSea
I did read the article, although it was very difficult to follow due to the
way it was written. The point of my comment relates to the discussion of
"tweakpoints' the article refers to at the end actually. Only tweaking
particular parts to get it to work as opposed to rethinking how something
works.

I can almost guarantee you can't build a site that won't require the use of;
768px (sometimes), 480px and 320px media query rules to help tweak your
layout, these are the problem widths hence the need to use media queries.

There are two types of "responsive design" one is adaptive where the site only
changes at particular breakpoints but can look horrible inbetween and "fluid
responsive" where the site will continually scale down and you set a few
breakpoints to make things look nicely.

